# What's it like to be you?



## Konigsberg (May 10, 2012)

I couldn't imagine being someone else, I used to be very uncomfortable with myself until I thought "Well, it ain't gonna change. I'm gonna be _me_ forever, so I might as well like me and make the experience a little bit better".

It's difficult to be me, but I imagine it's difficult for _everyone_ to be life conscious of itself and of its solitude or separateness from the world. I also figured out being sad doesn't make me different. Neither does being whiny, depressed, alone, fake, thoughtful. That never makes anyone special, that way it would be so easy! I observed and noticed that the problems we all have are mostly the same, it's our perception and need to be different that blind us from seeing that. Subsequently, I asked myself again "Then, if it's not the problems we have that make us different, then what does?" And I got the answer, it is the way we deal with them. Life's never gonna be fair, in fact, fairness is unreal. "If people never change and my point of view is going to be always the same, then I'll do what I can and start acting different!"

So I did, this is a new me along with the old me, except we are one. I no longer am the naive, afraid little girl I used to be, I don't need her now. Although at that time I probably needed to be her. Now the adult in me can take care almost totally of the child in me. This doesn't make me better, and I probably still get as depressed as before. But now, now I can take myself out of that pit hole. I'm not afraid of falling anymore, I know the way out. 

My new goal is to become strong enough so I can deal with people. No, I'm fairly good with social interaction, thank you. I mean I want to become someone who knows getting close to people is going to hurt you, and still freaking doing it. Over and over again. Helping and caring for others... even if I know they'll never do the same for me.

I think I'm going pretty well. Can't say if being me is good or not, though, since there's no other me to compare it to, is it?


----------



## MsCheshire (May 9, 2012)

paper lilies said:


> I originally thought I would post this to the INFP forum but I want to extend it out to all types because I'm genuinely interested. What's it like to be you? Secondary question: What's it like to be the four-letter type that you are?


Thanks for asking! It's isolating. I work a lot. I'm misunderstood a lot. I have to work VERY hard at maintaining friendships and relationships. I really don't like most people and prefer being left alone, which sucks, because as an ENTP, I'm a vampire and must be around others to recharge/get new ideas. I'm sarcastic and have the tendency to say things that I probably shouldn't have...and I don't usually care to whom. People have accused me thinking I'm better than everyone else. There is a part of me that believes that...lol...not better, just smarter. Yet, not smart enough to figure out how to properly emote and make friends. Sigh. Ego maniac with an inferiority complex. 

If there is an upside, it's that I manage others effectively and am fairly successful, driven and ambitious. Lately, for the first time in my life, I've suffered from periods of overwhelming loneliness. I'm not sure where it's coming from, but I know I hate it.


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

well....hmmm?

I took this test twice even four times and I got different scores. So if there is a type that does somethings over and over again to "mack sure" then that must be my type. 

entj-2
isfp-1
infj-1
..........fuck it, i'm a entj...just a very confused one!


----------



## Lackjester (Aug 16, 2011)

Phoenix0 said:


> You people are the biggest pessimists I have ever seen :shocked:. I have only seen like 5 happy posts in this thread. Y'all are probably exaggerating the negatives in your life.
> 
> Anyways, for the question- I am not really good at explaining stuff (or putting emotions into words :tongue, so I will try my best.
> 
> ...


Reading this kind of garbage makes me very angry.


----------



## Phoenix0 (Mar 16, 2012)

Lackjester said:


> Reading this kind of garbage makes me very angry.


Why?

*genuinely curious*


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Quiet, vast and deep.

I have a small opening to the outside world, and then inside there is a huge space where I can toy with the information I take in, examine ideas and thoughts, pick things apart, and so forth. I am a free agent who does these things; rather than being defined by the ideas, thoughts, etc. that I deal with, I am the capacity for dealing with them and coming to conclusions - and the generator of many of the ideas.

I defined part of my purpose a long time ago, to understand and learn/know everything I can pertaining to existence, life, and human beings, and I seem to do this in broad, abstract terms, which allows me to mentally (re)generate specifics when necessary. What to do with the knowledge is not at issue yet.


----------



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

It's also frustrating at times because I often wish I didn't have all the feelings I have...being so sensitive and then even physically affected by them to the point where they can seriously disrupt my life.

And being so sensitive, it's not easy dealing with people who are cruel...they really make it hard for me. And often I would like to fight back and defend myself but I realize that when dealing with people like that it is better to just walk away.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon (Apr 4, 2011)

People say I'm handsome. Many girls have crushes on me. I'm not rich nor high mid-class, but materially I have everything I need. I like to study and know many things. I'm generally one of the smartest student in my classes. I feel anxious most of the time. My life happens inside my head. But I'm pretty functional, though. I have a reasonable social life. I smoke cigarettes every day. Lucky Strike. I value my solitude deeply. I have a bit of an inflated ego, I tend to think I'm smarter than everyone. But one flaw and I start to feel awful about myself. I have a really hard time living with myself. But in general I can say I love being alive. Life is something so random and here I am, a collection of organized molecules, a physical manifestation of the matter. Everything is so much bigger than me and I was given the opportunity to be part of this vast web of happenings which turns to be the world as we see it.


----------



## EbonyTigger (Apr 13, 2012)

I live in a dream world about 90% of the time so being me can be very confusing and random  Another thing I struggle with is I'm sensitive, maybe over-sensitive at times.


----------



## Lackjester (Aug 16, 2011)

Phoenix0 said:


> Why?
> 
> *genuinely curious*


To begin with, it seems like you have no idea what real problems are or what real suffering, mental illness and sorrow actually feel like. How would you feel and how would you live were you to become physically repulsive to the point where people of the opposite sex (and most employers) wouldn't even bother hiding the fact that they completely ignore you? What if your ability to concentrate on or memorize information started fading away to the point where you were unable to complete a college degree and were thus forced to eventually choose between a small array of miserable jobs? What if you actually had never had the chance to develop social skills as a kid and were now completely unable to fit in, no matter how much work you consistently put into self-improvement? What if you had no friends and couldn't make any? What if you actually were fully conscious of your mortality and of the meaninglessness of the world around you, of yourself? What if barely anything in this entire world could trigger a sense of pleasure or happiness in you? What if you were born into this world without a sense of humor, with mental retardation and autism or with the genes leading to depression, bipolar or schizophrenia? What if you had been abused as a kid or throughout your entire life or had seen your parents get murdered in front of you? 

Would you really have the "choice" to be confident and happy? No, trust me, you wouldn't. Were you to have many of these unresolvable problems, you would suffer incessantly, forever labelled and verbally abused as a "pessimist", "lazy" and "weak" person until the very moment of your death. You'd keep quiet in an effort to avoid being labelled as a misanthrope but would eventually become unable to do so, lashing out at your aggressors in an attempt to hold tightly onto your identity and dignity or, instead, keep on internally lamenting over the state of your pathetic life.

My point here is that you have no idea whether or not people are actually exaggerating the negative aspects of their lives. To me, it rather seems like you're harshly undermining their struggles with your mindless stereotypes and customs. Also, you're completely delusional if you think depression (or any mental illness, for that matter) is a choice or that you're in any way stronger than the kid "moping" about his problems or "crying in the corner".

Although I've only scratched the surface here, you may believe that I'm overdramatizing or overreacting but, alas, I'm not.

---

As for what it's like to be me, I'd describe it as akin to being one of the few adults still alive in a world filled by, and run by, countless (and clueless) grown-up narcissistic, histrionic and sociopathic children.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

Simple. I'll do what I feel like doing and when I can't do that, I'll just put up with it and get the best I can out of the situation. For me, school is just an opportunity to socialize, and to think about stuff I can do when I get home. Sometimes it's nice to have commitments like school, because then it makes getting back to your ordinary life much more exciting. On a day with no school perhaps I'll...

Wake up 
Get up (usually about an hour later)
Eat
Internet
Play video games
Listen to music
Go outside and wander around the woods (I found a rope swing in there today, those things never get boring)
Eat some more
Pretty much repeat all of the above (except for the waking up) and maybe throw in a bit of TV here and there

Life is good when you look at the nice bits of it.


----------



## violetscarletblue (Apr 24, 2012)

Never straight forward. Confusing. One time heaven, other time hell. I can change my mind in a split second. My views on everyting keep changing. My attitude towards everything keeps changing. Sometimes I'm evil, I want to be evil but good tends to win. I don't know what I want in life and I'm scared I will never know. What's the meaning of it all? Why are we living? Whats the point? Why is life so boring? I'm alive but I'm not living. I find myself living in 'what wil be' or in my dreams that will never come true. Sometimes I'm too optimistic, sometimes pessimistic. I feel like I can't breathe a lot of the time. As if something is preventing me from 'expanding my wings', probably myself, but I let myself control me, but what is me? Which is me? _I don't actually know. _


----------



## progBOT (May 4, 2011)

It's pretty cool I guess.


----------



## ibage (May 5, 2012)

I honestly don't know. At the moment, I feel as if my right foot is on the gas and my left is on the brake. My current situation has halted my life for too long and I'm anxious to get on with it. I'm simply worried that once I move out, that nets gone. I suppose this isn't anything new but what has me curious is that I kinda like it a bit. I have something to focus on. 

So what's it like to be me? Well, at the moment, confusing. Normally, I'm more collected and together. It's all part of the life experience I suppose. 

As far as being an INFJ, odd. I apologize for everything even if it's not my fault. Then, when you simply don't want to give a crap, you have to. There are times when I'm "colder" to those I don't like that I feel bad for! So that's confusing too...


----------



## Sayonara (May 11, 2012)

Confusion so much confusion lol. That's what it's like to be me...my mood, thoughts, feelings...always in flux.

I have no grounding.


----------



## LunaWolf (Sep 4, 2010)

I feel like i'm above people because they don't understand a word of what I say.........
But at the same time I feel like a freak for being who I am ...... they look at me like they want to know what I'm all about but i'm much more than that ..................


----------



## Riy (Apr 1, 2010)

It's like 100 Televisions and Radios going at once...and then act on the most stupid one you hear or see.


----------



## brasilesnumero1 (Oct 23, 2011)

I quite like it. Arrogant and insecure. I am contradiction.


----------



## hazzacanary (Mar 28, 2012)

If you were me, you would be a passive observer to your own life passing by your eyes, unmotivated to do anything, even if you had the potential for great success.


----------



## Cerebro (Jul 30, 2011)

To be an INFJ is to be in a constant, intrapsychic struggle. Within the INFJ exists a paradox - a being consumed with empathy, while also with an insatiable intellectual curiosity for all that exists in this world, though more specifically that of the domain of life.

To be me, it's like watching the world from a nebula's-eye view. It's as if I am observing my ant farm, with all my little specimens playing some sort of game. And yet, I am one of those ants, sharing in the sorrow and bliss of each one of those ants. I am a distant observer, yet so intimately connected with each and every individual I come across.
I live in other people. My sense of self gets shaky, because my mind is constantly linked to the minds of others.


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

What's it like to be me? I have so many different sides. They make up the whole that is me and to only perceive myself in a certain light would be deceptive.


----------



## JLee (Sep 17, 2011)

To be me

Well when all is right with the world I'm a very happy person, easy to get along with, would do anything for the ones I love. 
when all is NOT right with the world I'm like a developing thunderstorm, gaining strength as time go's on, spitting hail out here a down pour there and if it get intense enough a few tornado's
Thats about the best way I can describe me without getting personal.


----------



## marybluesky (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh what an interesting question! It takes a book to answer compeletly, though.It`s sometimes like being a ghost in the middle of crowd. You observe, feel, sense but are seperate. You have a filter on your eyes that make you see thing another way, & I know it because sometimes people are likely to have a totally different conception of world from mine. They don`t see what I see, but are obsessed about what I don`t see. It happens to me very much. In more famaliar situations however I can feel another way, like sailing a boat beside others.I`m sorta xxTP but were ISTP for long time & guess lots of them feel this way.


----------



## Xiong Mao (Apr 19, 2012)

It sucks! :frustrating:


Only I can handle it...


----------



## Cheesecoffee (Mar 22, 2012)

paper lilies said:


> I originally thought I would post this to the INFP forum but I want to extend it out to all types because I'm genuinely interested. What's it like to be you? Secondary question: What's it like to be the four-letter type that you are?


Its pretty green over here roud:


----------



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

Boring and boring.


----------



## Kazuma Ikezawa (Oct 21, 2011)

It's not fun being me. For the most part, I'm either bored or feeling a lot of anxiety.Being an INFP for me means that I'm sensitive and have a hard time letting things go.


----------



## breadandbutter (Aug 16, 2012)

I wouldn't say it's easy - I don't get many things done, there are hardly any days without sadness or nervosity and most people around me don't even realize I exist. But it's interesting and full of great friends and I know that if it gets too bothersome it won't last much longer.

I don't know about my type. Being me includes being my type.


----------



## ibage (May 5, 2012)

Sharing my perception of myself and reality is simply impossible. I could write down a detailed description and everyone would interpret it differently based on their own perceptions. Even then, what I post here will only be how I see myself and not what I really am. I'm me and you're you. We may share similar perceptions but they'll never be exactly the same.

In the end, what's it like to be me? It just...is


----------



## When... (Aug 17, 2012)

Pretty good. I wouldn't want to be anyone else no matter what the situation.


----------



## F4113Nx (Aug 18, 2012)

Always thinking about who I am, what I am, how I look at the world, & what I think I want from it. I feel stuff, lock it away and "forget" it after a night of sleep or a day of hardcore time-wasting on my PC. I feel close to two people, respect one person, "care" about everyone and hate myself specially since I already know what to do but don't change anyways. Act extra happy & approachable to strangers and distance myself from those that care about me and that I care about in fear of losing them even though I "know" none of them are like that. It's all very tiring. Hmmmm; Thats enough for now...


----------



## drakeadonian (Aug 16, 2012)

Well to put it bluntly.Total and unabridged anarchy and I love it.Most dont have the energy to follow me for a day.It makes frienships and romances difficucult.I seem to wear people out or maybe down.lol


----------



## Cheesecoffee (Mar 22, 2012)

Hm.. everyone seems to be taking themselves waaay to seriously, come on chill :happy:


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Being me right now involves a pretty good sense of contentment. Sometimes you meet people that are just on your level.


----------



## drakeadonian (Aug 16, 2012)

birthday said:


> Oh I wouldn't know. What's it like to be exactly me? Ever try self-decapitation or self-immolation? Yeah, that.
> 
> Now what's it like being an INTP? Hmm, try a walking encyclopedia.


well walkings a start


----------



## idntknw (Aug 8, 2012)

For me it feels like life is a movie that I am just watching, and occasionally I remember that I have a role to play too.


----------



## Lesley Drakken (Aug 17, 2012)

My life is intense, deeply emotional, and somehow both real and surreal at the same time. It may be due to being a writer, but I've always seen myself as the main character in a story. (Everyone else is the main character of their own story to me, by the way) One of my favorite mantras is 'I Am', because of how much I relish the bounty of life and just love every new day and experience.


----------



## mrturnerclassics (Aug 5, 2012)

Although I know it's not true inherently, I have this nearly unavoidable feeling that I above others should be held to exceptional standards- it's almost a sacrificial feeling. And so when I engage in an activity that involves what I want to do, I will do it fully and will never settle for anything than the comparative best, and beyond. If I do less than that, I feel I have failed myself and the world. It's usually pretty difficult to connect with others. I know and see (figuratively lol) things that most others do not. I am hyper-sensitive to peoples emotions. I think about endings a lot. After an event occurs, I fantasize about the many ways it could have gone, good and bad, but mainly good. I learn concepts like those in physics and math more quickly the quicker the professor teaches it. My easiest A's have been summer classes. I find easy tasks and details like historical facts more difficult and boring without mental visual representation. Ever since I was about three years old, I have dreamt up symphonies, r and b songs, musicals, etc. only to wake and have the music slowly fade from memory until only a trace is left permanently.


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

I just thought of that. lol. 
I have my moments. Good and bad.


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

A constant battle. 

I am the Artful Dodger. Every time I think I am gaining on myself, I realise it was a complete ruse and I am even further off the path of self discovery than I was before. I am not a fixed point. I'm fluid and ever evolving. I feel like I exist in two worlds -- the world where I am me, and the world where I am what everyone else wants me to be. Constantly doubting, questioning, analyzing everything. I reserve no optimism for myself and expend it on others instead. I believe in people, but I don't believe in myself. I've mastered the art of detatching because, so far, it's the only way I know how to survive the barrage of feelings and emotions brought on by everyday life. I am happy, but I don't really know what 'happy' is. But then I am not really happy, because 'happy' doesn't mean anything. I use my strength as a defense mechanism, fanning out my feathers to ward off potential threats. Sometimes I know myself better than anyone ever could, and sometimes all I see is a stranger looking back at me in the mirror. Despite all of this, I am reasonably content with the state of chaos within -- it's the outer world that bothers me more than anything else.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Like a battle between two people with opposing value/ideas but neither seems able to back down and so are controlled by the others around them ("If I can't have my way then I don't care about it" "Well same here. So I'll just do what they want, but not you!")
It's like I rise up and get held down by a net. ("I'd love to do that..." "No, you can't, you don't have time, you don't deserve it!")
It's being responsible for everyone and so wanting to be alone, but hating being alone with my thoughts.

I'm probably an ISTP, so it's fine being that type. If I got out of my head, my Ti-Ni loop and crushed down my unhealthy Fe then I'm sure I'd be a much happier/healthier person. I see life as a challenge and hate it when there's nothing to do and nothing to work towards.


----------



## StellarTwirl (Jul 1, 2012)

It's probably a lot like being a *flying fish*.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

To be me is like standing in a tornado and sometimes flying above it.


----------



## .30691 (Dec 19, 2011)

Being constantly reminded that ignorance is bliss.


----------



## OverthoughtAndUnderstated (Aug 13, 2012)

Well if you are asking _me_ what it is like to be me, then I would say it is like awesome! I wouldn't want to be anyone else!


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

Waiting to be culled by an alien civilization more advanced than ours will allow us to progress to.


----------

